# is it worth buying an old imac7.1



## annie898 (Feb 19, 2012)

hi i have been offored an old Imac7.1 from a friend, 2008 model with 24in screen 2.8gh,core 2 extreme whats the most you should pay for this or is it to old and would i be better to save up for a new one? I have never owned a mac before but have been told they are good but my 5 year old Acer is almost dead you seem to have to replace windows every couple of years to keep up is it the same with apple?
Please help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If I got the right iMac form everymac, it can still go for about $1000. It doesn't support 64bit mode in Lion, so it may be near end of life once Apple releases the next version of OS X or two. I personally think it's still a very useful Mac, and if they'll sell it for less than $600, get it.


----------



## jinds (Feb 7, 2012)

If you want it - take a look on ebay and see what they're going for. 

Personally I'd save up for a new one. This would also include AppleCare. Buying a friends old computer you would have no warranty.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

A thousand dollars for that.....geez! It's older technology no where near worth that much from a hardware stance. I supose you're paying for the name only.


----------

